# Need grill/smoker input guys....



## Bocefus (Apr 19, 2010)

was out grill/smoker shopping on Saturday. I went to a store who had several options/models and they suggested this. Its a Traegar grill. www.traegergrills.com

They had one as a demo and showed me how it worked. I was impressed, but also hesitant. Did not have the size I wanted, but could have one for me in a few days. My question is, do any of you guys own/use one or know anyone who has one?


----------

